# Dosia and the dangerous dog



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO here's so pics of Dosia playing with Fabio at the BBQ today. We had a blast and the UFC fight was awesome 
































































My little man riding uncle J's bike 










Wait I forgot my helmet



















Here's the Dangerous Dog Fabio lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics sis...nice bike


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahaha awesome pictures! That pug looks like a little thug!! haha.. ok, lame, I know. LOL.

Nice sportster too! 

On another note.. I missed the fight last night, unfortunately. Who won between GSP and Dan Hardy? I'm super curious.. and what about Carwin and Frank Mir?? Please update me!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

omg!!! So cute!!! I love that one where Fabio's just layin on his back all casual. Cuz Dangerous Dogs <3 submitting right!?!!?!?!

And that last one of his face, so precious!! I love puggies, but I can't take the hair!! Although I heard black ones dont shed as bad... hmm....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> awesome pics sis...nice bike


Thanks I totally wish it was my bike 


AdrianVall said:


> Hahaha awesome pictures! That pug looks like a little thug!! haha.. ok, lame, I know. LOL.
> 
> Nice sportster too!
> 
> On another note.. I missed the fight last night, unfortunately. Who won between GSP and Dan Hardy? I'm super curious.. and what about Carwin and Frank Mir?? Please update me!


Thanks and oh yea Fabio's hard core he just got outta prison.
Mir when down and the GSP Hardy fight was off the hook OMG! Hardy is one tough Mo fo. There was 2 times Hardy was in an arm bar and he refused to tap one almost broke his arm and he rolled out it was amazing holy  I thought he was getting his arm broke twice but no he would not tap it was crazy! GREAT FIGHT 


meganc66 said:


> omg!!! So cute!!! I love that one where Fabio's just layin on his back all casual. Cuz Dangerous Dogs <3 submitting right!?!!?!?!
> 
> And that last one of his face, so precious!! I love puggies, but I can't take the hair!! Although I heard black ones dont shed as bad... hmm....


LOL Fabio is just the coolest little pug ever. J had one right before this named Elvis Pugsly and he was black. Still sheded like a mofo and it was horrible on white clothes lol. But they sure are funny


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll those are great pix Krystal, but how irresponsible of you to let that vicious pug attack poor Dosia !!! hahahahaha ........ luh ya !!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Great pictures!! Dosia is looking good as always


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Lolll those are great pix Krystal, but how irresponsible of you to let that vicious pug attack poor Dosia !!! hahahahaha ........ luh ya !!


I know right Dosia got mauled. lol He loves his fat lil ankle biter! 


CraziNate said:


> Great pictures!! Dosia is looking good as always


Thanks  We had so much fun and holy  what a great fight!


----------



## MeganFex (Oct 26, 2009)

I went to watch the UFC fights last night as well. A bunch of us got together and all brought our dogs, there were 6 of em! lol It was a blast. Wish I got pics.

Dosia is awesome!


----------



## rednose420 (Mar 2, 2010)

aww love it! reminds me of my pit playin with my two little dogs! lol adorable!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MeganFex said:


> I went to watch the UFC fights last night as well. A bunch of us got together and all brought our dogs, there were 6 of em! lol It was a blast. Wish I got pics.
> 
> Dosia is awesome!


Thanks we had so much fun too  Weren't the fights great 


rednose420 said:


> aww love it! reminds me of my pit playin with my two little dogs! lol adorable!


Thanks  He loves his little buddy.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

nice pics kg420... dosia is looking good as always


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

lol i think fabio thinks hes not a toy breed lol hes hanging with the big boys


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

lol He's always thought he was a big dog lmao


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

So does my jack russel she dont care if theres a irish wolfhound shes down to play lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Dosia's best friend was a my sisters Jack Russel Baxter. He thought he was a pit too lol


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

My jack russel out tugs my pitbull shes a beast lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ah ha ha ha ha that's too funny


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

I love the way dosia looks in first pic that weird silly looking run they do


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> omg!!! So cute!!! I love that one where Fabio's just layin on his back all casual. Cuz Dangerous Dogs <3 submitting right!?!!?!?!
> 
> And that last one of his face, so precious!! I love puggies, but I can't take the hair!! Although I heard black ones dont shed as bad... hmm....


I dont notice that Raisin sheds worse than the other 2, she does blow her coat a couple times per year, but when I notice this I put her in the tub and just rinse all the dead hair off, takes a while, but I only have to do it a couple times a year, and its better than brushing out over a a couple weeks like the other 2. I do know she sheds way less than my friends fawn pugs. You cant ask for a better dog, they are true pocket bulldogs, she does not have any little dog behavior like nipping or yapping.

In the first pic, I recognize that stance, was he woo woo wooing? When Raisin gets excited she woo woo woos lol, and now so does the bird  He's very cute, I see so many BYB pugs with pin heads, personal pet peeve, I like a good broad, chunky pug with a big ole bully head.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

lol I love their fat little heads too


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww what ferocious doggies!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I know right 2 killers in action


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Don't let that dangerous dog near your puppy! lmao.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I know he's gunna take Dosia's leg off one of these days


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Why does that pug remnind me of Joe Pesci in Goodfellas?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Why does that pug remnind me of Joe Pesci in Goodfellas?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: omg you just made my morning


----------

